# Gonna hit 60 tomorrow and then snow Thursday.



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone look at weather like this and take a vacation day to ride knowing the opportunity to get a quality summer like ride won't be back for a week or two. It's still only February.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Anyone look at weather like this and take a vacation day to ride knowing the opportunity to get a quality summer like ride won't be back for a week or two. It's still only February.


If I can break free I plan to take the afternoon off and ride. I saw that that the National Weather Service is calling for a chance for thundersnow tomorrow in my area!

UPDATE: I was able to take a long lunch and get out for 21 miles. It was 64F. I tell you it was strange riding without a computer keyboard, a fan, and a remote. And the colors were so vivid! Saw a lot of other riders doing the same


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I was lucky enough to be off today, but it really didn't warm up and dry out for me until around 1, so I only got in 25. Still, great to be out!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Got stuck in massive fog until 10:00 but made it to Buckberg Road by Tomkins Cove. Like magic once I rode up Buckberg the fog lifted and the sun came out. Had a blast riding Buckberg, Motts Farm, Cedar Flats and Gatehill.

Can't believe how much I lost since November, but at least i got it done and actually was able to ride pretty fast the last 20 miles, so maybe something clicked. weather was fantastic after 10:00 a.m. Just sucked that I had all those peeled layers sticking out of my jersey pockets. Wasn't that warm @ 6:30


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

So nice to not have to ride with winter clothes! Changes tomorrow but as of today only 6 weeks to Spring.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

merckxman said:


> So nice to not have to ride with winter clothes! Changes tomorrow but as of today only 6 weeks to Spring.


 i'm praying for a few more between now and spring. going to girona in a little over a month and it would be nice to have some longer rides under my belt. i'll take anything over 40 with no ice on the ground, just to show how reasonable i can be


----------

